# Huchen 2009/2010



## daunti (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Die Tage werden kälter, der erste Schnee fällt, ...
Ich versuch hier mal in der Fliegenecke einen Sammelthread zum Huchen zu erstellen. Aktuelle Fänge des Hucho sowie fängige Streamer sind hier genauso interessant wie "Big Trouts" oder Hechte als "Beifang".

Also... ich hoffe es gibt interessante Beiträge und Fotos. Ich mach hier gleich mal den Anfang und zeig euch meine ersten Bunnies für die kommende Saison :g


----------



## dreampike (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Daunti, 

die Fliegen schauen ja prächtig aus. Ich würde hier in der Isar vor allem mit den grauweissen Exemplaren fischen. Hast Du sie zusätzlich beschwert? In der Regel ist es sinnvoll, Huchenfliegen zu beschweren, da sie dann tiefer laufen und bei richtigem Handling auch verführerisch jiggen. Selber hatte ich trotz intensiver Bemühungen noch keinen Huchen an der Fliegenangel, aber ich probiere es ja auch erst seit 4 Jahren. Never give up!
Wolfgang


----------



## daunti (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Wolfgang,

schön zu sehen dass es doch noch ein paar Eingeschworene gibt die`s immer wieder probieren. Mir geht`s da ähnlich - ich geh seit 3 Jahren nur mehr mit der Fliegenangel ans Wasser. 
Gibt`s an der Isar gute erfolgversprechende Strecken an denen man Tageskarten bekommt?
Ich frag weil ich gut mal Abwechslung zum (mit der Fliege) schwer befischbaren Inn gebrauchen könnte |rolleyes

Zu den Streamern: Ich beschwere sie nicht. Ich versuch sogar sie so leicht als möglich zu machen - deshalb die Rehhaarköpfe für zusätzlichen Auftrieb. Ich fische mit einer schweren sink7 Schnur und komme so sehr gut auf Grundnähe ohne viele Hänger zu haben.

Wie sehen denn deine Streamer aus? Ich weiß dass Huchenstreamer (überhaupt erfolgreiche) nicht gerne hergezeigt werden. Vielleicht können wir mit diesem Thread dieses "Tabu" ein wenig schwächen


----------



## felixe (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo

Heuer habe ich mir vorgenommen, auch mal auf Huchen zu gehen. Leider habe ich noch null Ahnung. Könnt ihr da einem "Greenhorn" etwas unter die Arme greifen?#c
Ich will mal fragen, was nehmt ihr da für Vorfächer? In Österreich ist das Mindestmaß 75cm, da werde ich mit einer 14er oder 16er Mono nicht viel ausrichten, oder??
Oder soll ich es die ersten drei Jahre fein probieren weil ich ohnehin nichts fangen werde|kopfkrat

LG
Felix#h


----------



## Bungo (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



felixe schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Ich will mal fragen, was nehmt ihr da für Vorfächer? In Österreich ist das Mindestmaß 75cm, da werde ich mit einer 14er oder 16er Mono nicht viel ausrichten, oder??
> ...



Die Frage hast du dir schon selbst beantwortet...
Ich hab zwar auch noch nie auf Huchen gefischt, aber ich würde entweder Lachsvorfächer oder Hartmono verwenden.
Außerdem gibt es extre Huchenvorfächer. Z.B. von       Erich Amplatz.

Interessieren würde mich das ganze zwar auch mal, aber in Mittelhessen ist das wohl eher schlecht mit der Huchenfischerei


----------



## daunti (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Felix,

14er oder 16er Mono? Damit bekommst du bei anständigen (Wild)Forellen schon Probleme - vor allem in der Strömung. 

Auf Huchen gehe ich nur mit 0,40er Fluo - das ist noch ein wenig härter als normales Mono. Es streckt sich besser und im Normalfall kann damit auch noch der Hecht (der immer wieder mal als "Beifang" auftaucht) gelandet werden.

Natürlich muß aber auch die Rute dazu passen sonst krachts irgendwann. Zum Fliegenfischen mind. eine #10er ;-)


----------



## dreampike (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Daunti,
ich habe keine Probleme, meine erfolgreichen Streamer herzuzeigen, weil ich ja keine habe ))
Letzes Jahr habe ich viel mit Kunstfasern gebunden, die sehen im Trockenzustand wirklich klasse aus, aber die Fängigkeit ist recht mau. Ich schau mal, ob ich ein Foto reinstellen kann. An der Isar in und unterhalb München gibt es schon sehr reizvolle Stellen und tolle Streckenabschnitte. Allerdings muß man Mitglied bei den Isarfischern sein, Tageskarten werden leider keine ausgegeben.
Hechte (obwohl in der Isar vorhanden) hatte ich noch nie als Beifang, da ich den Streamer verhältnismäßig schnell einstrippe. Daher auch die Beschwerung, weil ich sonst nicht auf Tiefe komme.
Wolfgang


----------



## Flyfisher1 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo ihr Huchen-Spezies, da habt ihr Euch ja was vorgenommen. Wenn ich richtig darüber gelesen habe ist das ein ganz hartes Geschäft und läuft am Besten wenn es Gesäß-kalt ist. Hab schon mal mit Eis in den Ringen gefischt, verdammt unangenehm und schlecht für die Flyline. Aber Ausdauer wird belohnt, habe meine erste Meerforelle  nach drei Jahren gefangen und auch nur weil  ich Karl Meyer aus Glücksburg als Guide engagiert hatte.
Huchenguides sind sicher noch schwerer zu finden.
Tageskarte habe ich vor Jahren mal in Freising bekommen. Vielleicht geht da noch was, weiß allerdings nicht ob da Chance auf Huchen ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## dreampike (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Naja, Huchenspezi? Zumindest weiß ich, wie man sie nicht fängt, da kann ich hervorragend Auskunft drüber geben. Wahrscheinlich wäre Phantom-Jäger-Spezi der bessere Ausdruck. Aber Recht hast Du natürlich in dem Punkt, dass es ein gerüttelt Maß an Enthusiasmus, Frustrationstoleranz und Hartnäckigkeit bedarf, um bei eisigen Temperaturen in die Büx und anschließend in den Fluß zu steigen, die Fliegenrute zu schwingen usw... Und es frieren ja nicht nur die Rutenringe ein, auch die Rolle kann vereisen, die Handschuhe, die Jacke nach dem Tiefwaten, der nassgewordene Rucksack. Ich bin sogar mal mit der Wathose an einem Felsen fest gefroren (das gibt dem Ausdruck "felsenfest" gleich eine tiefere Bedeutung). So richtig gemütlich wird es allerdings, wenn nach einem tüchtigen Fußmarsch in der Wathose nur noch die Finger eisig sind und man beim Watschuhe-Ausziehen feststellt, dass der Knoten der Schuhbänder ein einziger hartgefrorener Klumpen sind bzw. mit den völlig vereisten Gravelguards eine eisige Allianz eingegangen sind. Aber es gibt auch schöne Seiten. So trifft man relativ wenig andere Fischer, wird von der Abhärtung her eigentlich nie krank (zumindest ich nicht) und auch die Naturerlebnisse sind vom feinsten. Egal ob das ein Biber, ein Eisvogel, Marder oder sonstige Tiere sind, das macht richtig Spaß!
Wolfgang


----------



## daunti (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Super geschrieben! :q
Da erkenn ich mich irgendwie wieder...

Ich war bis jetzt immer mit so einer Gummihose unterwegs. Das erspart zwar einiges bezüglich vereisen aber bei "ungeplanten Zwischenfällen" wirds richtig kalt. Nachdem sich letzte Woche im Schneetreiben ein Hosenbein so langsam mit Wasser gefüllt hat bin ich schon ein wenig am überlegen ob ich das noch flicken oder mir gleich so ein Neoprenteil holen soll. Eine Schwimmweste wär auch nicht verkehrt (wenn man mal mit der vollen "Gummiwurst" bei -15° schwimmen geht zehrt das schon sehr an den Kräften) aber dann schauen evtl vorbeikommende Passanten noch komischer 

Wie auch immer... die geheimnisvollen Stimmungen am Wasser und die nicht alltäglichen Tierbegegnungen entschädigen so einiges - auch wenn der Erfolg jahrelang auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Freund der Huchenfischerei, meine Bewunderung ist Euch sicher, etwas Neid auch, denn mir fehlt die Möglichkeit. Erfahrungen mit " kaltem Wasser " habe ich allerdings auch reichlich. Ich kann nur empfehlen eine Neoprene -  Wathose mit 5mm Stärke aufwärts, zu benutzen. Sie ist zwar etwas unbequemer als eine dünnere, aber die Gelenke werden es im
 " Alter " danken. Arthrose ist etwas sehr Unangenhemes  und kann zu völliger Abstinenz führen. Eine Rettungsweste sollte unbedingt benutzt werden denn im kalten Wasser lassen die Kräfte beim Schwimmen sehr schnell nach.
Es gibt zu viele schöne Angeltage um sie als " Gefrierfleisch " zu beenden. 
In diesem Sinne: Zieht Euch warm an und haltet Euch über Wasser. Nur der Streamer muss runter.


----------



## felixe (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Daunti,
ich kann dir ebenfalls nur eine Neopren- Wathose dringend empfehlen. Ich selber habe eine, da sind nur noch warme Socken angesagt und man kann doch längere Zeit im kalten Wasser stehen ohne zu frieren. Ich nehme immer einen Gürtel um die Brust, fest angezogen, in der Hoffnung bei einem unfreiwilligen Bad trocken und vor allem schwimmfähig zu bleiben. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen mit voller Ausrüstung baden zu gehen, hab mir das nicht mal im Sommer getraut, aber ich kann mir vorstellen das ein Bad mit Wathose lebensgefährlich werden kann. Schimmweste ist sicher eine gute Idee, werde ich selber nicht nehmen...

Am nächsten Wochenende möchte ich mal gezielt auf Huchen gehen, muß mir noch ein paar Streamer organisieren, dann schaun wir mal was passiert- bin schon sehr gespannt...

LG
Felix


----------



## gaunki (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Am nächsten Wochenende möchte ich mal gezielt auf Huchen gehen, muß mir noch ein paar Streamer organisieren, dann schaun wir mal was passiert- bin schon sehr gespannt...

LG
Felix[/QUOTE]

Servus,

und wo da?
Sooo viele gute Flüsschen haben wir ja wohl nicht in Felix Austria.

LG
gaunki


----------



## felixe (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



gaunki schrieb:


> Am nächsten Wochenende möchte ich mal gezielt auf Huchen gehen, muß mir noch ein paar Streamer organisieren, dann schaun wir mal was passiert- bin schon sehr gespannt...
> 
> LG
> Felix


 
Servus,

und wo da?
Sooo viele gute Flüsschen haben wir ja wohl nicht in Felix Austria.

es sollten in der Salzach einige schöne Exemplare ihre Heimat nennen. Ob das stimmt, wird sich erst zeigen...


----------



## gaunki (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

es sollten in der Salzach einige schöne Exemplare ihre Heimat nennen. Ob das stimmt, wird sich erst zeigen...[/QUOTE]


Servus,

Na dann ein kräftiges Petri Heil.
Hoffentlich verdunkelt sich der Himmel nicht über Dir mit dem Vogel des Jahres 2010.
Die spinnen die Vogelschützer :v

LG
gaunki


----------



## daunti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Salzach - hört sich gut an! 
Bekommt man da eventuell Tageskarten für ein schönes Huchenrevier zu einem vernünftigen Preis?

Ich würd eigentlich auch gern mal da hin gehen wo auch Huchen gefangen werden. In meinem "Hausgewässer" bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher obs wirklich eine reelle Chance gibt. Gesetzt wird seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr und eine natürliche Reproduktion kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausschließen bei den (nicht vorhandenen) Gewässerstrukturen. Von Fängen hab ich auch schon lang nicht`s mehr gehört wobei das ja nicht viel zu sagen hat...

Ach ja - und noch ein Tip für alle die mit etwas mehr Sicherheit unterwegs sein wollen: Snowbee macht eine Weste mit integrierter Automatikschwimmweste - schaut gut aus aber hat einen stolzen Preis.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

@daunti

Wo gehst du denn in der Isar?

Es sollen ja welche im Nördlichen Bereich bei Freising sein, von wilden Bissen hört man ja, aber von realen Fängen nichts.

Werde jetzt dann auch mal auf Huchen wieder los ziehen ...


----------



## daunti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Toni,

Isar war ich noch nie - bin immer am Inn zw. Kufstein und Erl (bzw Kiefersfelden und Niederaudorf )


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



daunti schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> Isar war ich noch nie - bin immer am Inn zw. Kufstein und Erl (bzw Kiefersfelden und Niederaudorf )


 

OK #h...

andere Frage: Welche Rute hast du dazu?


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Oh sorry @daunti 

jetzt habe ich dich mit einem anderen hier im Thread verwechselt;

die Frage nach der Isar sollte an @dreampike gehen


----------



## daunti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Kein Problem 

zur meiner Rute: ECHO 2 Saltwater 9'0'' #10 :g


----------



## dreampike (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo Toni, 
ich fische in der Isar in München und unterhalb bis nach Garching. Ist dieses Jahr aber nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, wegen des hohen Wasserpegels.
Wolfgang


----------



## felixe (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



daunti schrieb:


> Salzach - hört sich gut an!
> Bekommt man da eventuell Tageskarten für ein schönes Huchenrevier zu einem vernünftigen Preis?
> 
> Ich würd eigentlich auch gern mal da hin gehen wo auch Huchen gefangen werden. In meinem "Hausgewässer" bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher obs wirklich eine reelle Chance gibt. Gesetzt wird seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr und eine natürliche Reproduktion kann man mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ausschließen bei den (nicht vorhandenen) Gewässerstrukturen. Von Fängen hab ich auch schon lang nicht`s mehr gehört wobei das ja nicht viel zu sagen hat...
> ...


 

Hallo Daunti#h,
Die "mittlere" Salzach ist das Revier wo ich Jahrskarte habe, da gibt es auch Tageskarten, allerdings nur bis Ende September. Jahreskarte geht bis 31.12. Ob das ein Huchenrevier ist wird sich erst zeigen, will noch unseren Oberguru vom Verein fragen|kopfkrat.

Gestern war ich wieder mal, hab mich aber nicht getraut, da noch sehr viel Wasser ist (auch nicht wirklich klar). Somit habe ich eher die Forellenplätze probiert, allerdings erfolglos. Sohnemann hatte einen riesen silbrigen am Hacken (Forelle???) aber der hat abgerissen#q.

lG
Felix


----------



## daunti (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

War am Sonntag wieder am Wasser und hab was nettes mitgebracht


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Petri zum schönen Beifang #h


----------



## Seele (1. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Heute erster Tag der Huchensaison (leider nur für 2 Monate) und gleich einen Erwischt 
Huchen mit 75cm gut genährt. Leider hab ich kein Foto, war allein und wollte den Burschen wieder schnell releasen (nach dem Küsschen natürlich).


Edit: War nicht mit der Fliege leider gefangen sondern mit nem getunten Billigwobbler


----------



## daKorby (1. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @daunti
> Es sollen ja welche im Nördlichen Bereich bei Freising sein, von wilden Bissen hört man ja, aber von realen Fängen nichts.
> ...



Hallo, 

Gibts da Tageskarten für die Isar ?? Wäre gar nicht so weit weg von mir. 


Kurbe


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



daKorby schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gibts da Tageskarten für die Isar ?? Wäre gar nicht so weit weg von mir.
> 
> ...


 
Nur in Begleitung eines Mitglieds.


----------



## daKorby (1. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo,

Bist du da Mitglied?? Welchem Verein gehört des Stück Isar ?? 

Kurbe


----------



## daunti (12. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

da schaut man mal eine zeitlang nicht hier rein und dann sowas 

SEELE - gratuliere zu deinem Fang!! Lass mal den Köder (Streamer?) sehen |rolleyes


----------



## Seele (18. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Dankeschön. War ein Billigwobbler von Askari =D (darfst ja normal gar nicht laut sagen). Da ist mir beim ersten Wurf wo ich ihn testen wollte letztes Jahr die Schaufel abgebrochen, dann war er ewig im Keller gehangen. Hab ihm neue Sprengringe und Haken spendiert und eine neue Tauchschaufel gebastelt. Jetzt läuft er traumhaft und fängt bekanntlich auch  Ist ähnlich wie ein Turus Ukko. 

Mir ist mittlererweile wieder einer hinterher gegangen, hat aber nur am Wobbler genagt (war scheints nur neugierig) Hat dann das Boot gesehen und ist weg. War aber geil so nen Huchen mal beim "Beutezug" zu sehen.


----------



## daunti (20. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

war gestern wieder "draußen" und möcht`s euch nicht vorenthalten 

wieder kein Huchen aber hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht ein bisserl zu streamern


----------



## Seele (20. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Nett nett. Petri. Der wär auch mal was biem Huchenfischen, hatte schon so ein als Nachläufter dieses Jahr. 
Sag mal hat sonst noch keiner nen Huchen gefangen, das gibts doch nicht.


----------



## felix181 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



felixe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> und wo da?
> Sooo viele gute Flüsschen haben wir ja wohl nicht in Felix Austria.
> ...


Also, alleine Mur und Pielach sind schon schwerst huchenträchtig...


----------



## Bungo (20. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Petri zu dem schönen Esox!
Also ich sollte wohl öfters Huchen fischen gehen, dann klappts auch vielleicht mit den Großhechten


----------



## gaunki (21. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo,
@Felix
naja das sind mal zwei.
Weis auch dass die Drau ganz gut sein soll.
Aber wie sieht's mit Tageskarten aus?
Hatte auch schon mal das Vergnügen mit Niko in der Mur zu fischen.
War ein sehr schöner Fischtag auch wenn's kein Fangtag war.
Die Ybbs ist natürlich auch ein Huchengewässer.
Meinte nur dass es nicht wirklich viele Huchengewässer sind im Verhältnis zu den netten Gewässern die wir sonst noch haben.

LG
gaunki


----------



## HD4ever (21. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

boh ... nen wirklich klasse Hecht ! #6


----------



## Zupfer99 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hallo!

@daunti:
Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Hecht! Echt tolles "Trostpflaster" anstatt eines Huchens. Wie schwer war der? Schaut wirklich fett aus.  Hast du den direkt unter der Staumauer gefangen, die auf dem Bild zu sehen ist? Hab gar nicht gedacht, dass da so große Hechte drin sind.

Habe selber auch schon paar mal zwischen Niederdorf und Erl gefischt, immer auf Huchen fast immer im Winter, bin aber immer Schneider geblieben. Habe allerdings immer spinngefischt mit Gummifischen, Zopf, Blinker, Köfischen am System etc. Huchentechnisch ziemlich desillusionierend am Inn in diesem Revier, dafür bei den Ködern verlustreich... 
Aber doch beruhigend, dass auch andere mit den Huchen dort auch ihre Schwierigkeiten haben. 2008 gabs ja auch eine Kraftwerksspülung, glaub ich, was die Sache auch nicht gerade besser macht. 
Nochmal Gratulation zu dem "Laggl" von Hecht!


----------



## daunti (22. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Danke, danke für die ganzen Gratulationen 

@Zupfer99: war ein wenig weiter unterhalb aber man fängt sie eigentlich am ganzen Ufer entlang in den etwas beruhigteren Zonen. Der hatte knapp 6kg und 85cm - ist jetzt auch kein Monster aber hat wirklich Spaß gemacht an der Fliegenrute. War auch zugegeben der größte Hecht den ich jemals im Inn gefangen hab. 

Tja mit den Huchen schauts nicht so toll aus. Hab schon Jahre nichts mehr von Fängen gehört, gesetzt wird auch seit Jahren nicht mehr, dazu kommt Kraftwerksspülung, Verschlammung vom Boden und in Folge natürlich fehlende Laichplätze. Ich probiers aber trotzdem immer wieder  Könnte ja mal eine große Forelle oder eben auch ein großer Hecht drauf gehen und wenn dann doch mal ein Huchen kommt freut`s einen um so mehr.


----------



## Zupfer99 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

@daunti:
Dachte der Hecht hätte einen Meter, hat am Foto ein wenig so ausgesehen. Aber knapp 6 kg für 85cm sind schon ziemlich gut. Am Walchsee (wo ich auch ab und zu fischen gehe) haben sie das bei dieser Länge  nicht. Hängt auch ein bisschen von der Jahrszeit ab in welchem Zustand sie sind. Läßt aber auf ein ganz gutes Köderfischangebot schließen im Inn, wenn er so ausschaut. Was auch bei den Huchen ein wenig hoffen läßt. Größere Forellen sind glaub ich schon drin ab und zu. Im zentrum von Niederndorf gibts ja einen Speckladen, da hängt jedenfalls schon eine schöne ausgestopfte Forelle drin. 

Aber man muss sie erstmal finden im Inn, ist ja kein Rinnsal mehr der Inn. Gerade Erl drunten, denke ich mir manchmal man bräuchte schon fast ein Boot um mal weiter draußen in der Mitte fischen zu können. Man fischt ja vom Land aus doch immer nur einen verhältnismäßig schmalen Streifen ab.


----------



## felixe (24. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Ich habe es aufgegeben. Der Verkäufer im Angelshop meinte, das ist der Fisch der 15000!!!Würfe!!! Es sollte Statistiken geben, die einfach zermürbend sind. So viel Zeit hab ich nicht. Letzte Woche sollte ein Huchen in der Salzach gefangen worden sein, aber "nur" 55cm groß. Bin schon froh wenn ich heuer noch die eine oder andere Forelle überzeugen kann.

mfg
Felix


----------



## Seele (24. November 2009)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Bei mir hats dieses Jahr für den ersten gerade mal vielleicht 20 Würfe gebraucht, aber das ist halt Glück. Um einen Huchen zu fangen musst du immer weiter probieren. Es reichen ja meist schon eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde aus um die Hot Spots abzufischen. Gerne auch mal in der Nacht.


----------



## Seele (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Hat immer noch keiner einen Huchen gefangen, des gibts ja fast nicht. Ich habs eingestellt weil wir ne 25er Punktekarte jetzt haben und dann kann ich gar nicht mehr auf Forellen fischen im sommer |gr: total beschissen. 

Falls jemand ein bisschen schwärmen will:
http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html


----------



## Locke4865 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

nach duchsicht der Bilder glaube ich der Trööt ist beim Fliegenfischen falsch angelegt hätte wohl eher in den Raubfischbereich gehört
die wenigsten Huchen werden auf Fliegen gefangen so wenigstens meine Vermutung

was ist eine 25 Punktekarte? Fangmenge?


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Ja das schon, notfalls kann ihn ja mal einer rüber schubbsen.
25 Punkte heißt 25 mal im Jahr zum fischen zu gehen, dann ist Schluss. Fangmenge beläuft sich auf 50 Salmoniden davon 1 Huchen. Pro Tag 3 Salmoniden und pro Woche 6.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Fischt denn jemand von euch eine dieser Huchenruten?

http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html


----------



## Locke4865 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



seele schrieb:


> 25 Punkte heißt 25 mal im Jahr zum fischen zu gehen, dann ist Schluss. .



Das ist nich wirklich viel 25 mal sind ja gerademal 1 Monat
wären für mich ca. 2-3 Monate Wasserstandsabhängig
da können wir hier ja richtig glücklich sein 1.5. -30.9 Forelle zusätzlich -31.12 Äsche:m,
Huchen oder* Lachs* haben wir allerdings* noch* *nicht*


----------



## felix181 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fischt denn jemand von euch eine dieser Huchenruten?
> 
> http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html



Du weisst aber schon durch welche Merkmale sich Fliegenfischen vom Spinnfischen unterscheidet?


----------



## Bungo (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Gibt es eigetlich außer in der Alpenregion in Deutschland irgendwo sonst die Chance Huchen zu Fangen?


----------



## Locke4865 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Glaube gelesen zu haben das der Huchen (Donaulachs) nur in Donauzuflüssen und der Donau selber vorkommt
es sei denn er wurde woanders ausgesetzt


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Einfach mal den Geier fragen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huchen


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



seele schrieb:


> Hat immer noch keiner einen Huchen gefangen, des gibts ja fast nicht.
> Falls jemand ein bisschen schwärmen will:
> http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html





Locke4865 schrieb:


> nach duchsicht der Bilder glaube ich der Trööt ist beim Fliegenfischen falsch angelegt hätte wohl eher in den Raubfischbereich gehört
> die wenigsten Huchen werden auf Fliegen gefangen so wenigstens meine Vermutung





seele schrieb:


> Ja das schon, notfalls kann ihn ja mal einer rüber schubbsen.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Fischt denn jemand von euch eine dieser Huchenruten?
> 
> http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html





felix181 schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon durch welche Merkmale sich Fliegenfischen vom Spinnfischen unterscheidet?



@felix181
Wir sind, wenn du den Thread liest, schon lange nicht mehr alleine beim Fliegenfischen.
Und wenn hier jemand diese Ruten anlinkt mit dem Hinweis, davon zu träumen, dann frage ich, ob jemand diese auch fischt ...

und das werde ich mir auch weiterhin erlauben, auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt ...


----------



## felix181 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Bungo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigetlich außer in der Alpenregion in Deutschland irgendwo sonst die Chance Huchen zu Fangen?


Ja, in Österreich sogar viel besser. Am besten in den Flüssen, die südlich der Donau liegen und in diese münden.
Ich fahr dieses Wochenende zum Beispiel an die Pielach zum Huchenfischen...
Ausserdem: Mongolei, dort heisst er Taimen...
Slowenien soll auch ein paar gute Huchengewässer haben...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Bungo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigetlich außer in der Alpenregion in Deutschland irgendwo sonst die Chance Huchen zu Fangen?



Habe letztes Jahr Prachtexemplare in der Slowakei bei Dolny Kubin gesehen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> http://angelgeraete-kerler.de/Bilder-von-Huchen-gefangen-mit-unseren-selbstgebauten-Ruten:_:13.html




Grauenhafte Leichenschau online?


----------



## ohneLizenz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Grauenhafte Leichenschau online?


 
ich verstehe es doch so:
da stellt ein boardy seele einen link zum träumen  ein =>

und ein andere boardy toni_1962 fragt ob jemand diese ruten schon fischt

was denn nun hat das mit grauenhafter laichenschau zu tun?

die die aus jeder frage noch ein c&r problem machen => das ist grauenhaft

zum kot*** hier langsam


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

wenn man genaer hinsehn würde würde man merken das dort nur die hälfte der fische tot sind ;-)


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Was ist daran grauenhaft?
Das du sie nicht gefangen hast?


----------



## Toni_1962 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ich verstehe es doch so:
> da stellt ein boardy seele einen link zum träumen  ein =>
> 
> und ein andere boardy toni_1962 fragt ob jemand diese ruten schon fischt
> ...



Danke dir Udo #6


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

@Mr. Sprock:Geh nach Hause vielleicht findest du dort jemand der dir glaubt dass du einen 20kg Huchen wieder freilassen würdest..


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Mr. Sprock:Geh nach Hause vielleicht findest du dort jemand der dir glaubt dass du einen 20kg Huchen wieder freilassen würdest..



Vorweg: Ich habe keine Ahnung vom Huchenangeln, allerdings über Bekannte schon mehrfach mitbekommen das die total "süchtig" sind. Bisher war ich nur stiller Mitleser zu dem Thema. Irgentwann steht das bei mir auch mal auf dem Plan und ich werde es versuchen, egal wie aussichtslos das ist...

Aber was ist daran so abwegig das jemand einen zurücksetzt? Auch in dem Link sind ja nicht alle Fische die gezeigt wurden abgeschlagen, oder?

Ist ja vollkommen OK wenn jemand Fische entnimmt, aber es sollte doch genauso in Ordnung sein wenn man sie nicht entnimmt, oder?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Manche von den Mädchen hier haben wirklich das falsche Hobby!
Statt auf Flossenwild waidwerken dann vielleicht doch lieber heimwerken!


----------



## Seele (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Es werden sehr viele Huchen freigelassen von den Bilder. Ein Teil wird zur Aufzucht verwedendet um den Bestand u.a. im Lech, aus dem die meisten der Fische auf der HP sind, zu sichern. Dann kommt jemand mit Leichenschau daher, ich glaub ich spinne. Null Anhnung haben, wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Fotos angeschaut, weil auf denen kann man sehr deutlich sehen dass viele wieder schwimmen durften. Selbst wenn, ist es denn so schlimm wenn ein Angler der in seinem Leben vielleicht einen Huchen fängt und ihn dann mitnimmt. Sofern er sinnvoll verwertet wird, finde ich das nicht schlimm. Die Entnahme dieser wunderbaren Fische ist in jeden Verein strengsens geregelt und es wird sehr genau darauf geachtet, dass der Fisch weiterhin in ausreichender Anzahl vorkommt. 

Sorry, musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## James8 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

|good:|good:|good:

grüße


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Ich meinte, dass die Präsentation der Fische dort eher wie eine Leichenschau aussieht, als wie schöne Fangfotos.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

@seele: |good:#6
achja mal an alle:q könnten wir vielleicht mal wieder zum thema zurückkommen und wieda on topic? is iwie langweilig über eine HP zu diskutieren wenns hier eigentlich um huchen geht xD


----------



## Stingray (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Grauenhafte Leichenschau online?



Nun nimm das mal nicht so persöhnlich  . Da haben die Blechschmeißer bestimmt leckere Fischfrikadellen daraus gemacht .
Blechschmeißer |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat sind wir hier nicht bei den Fliegenfischern |bigeyes.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Marian 25469 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Stingray schrieb:


> Nun |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
Na mein Lieber.

War da wieder Goldkrone im Spiel :q:q:q


----------



## Seele (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Kann das mal jetzt einer in ein anderes Forum schubbsen. Es war von Anfang an klar dass "Huchenfänge" äußerst selten mit der Fliege passieren (Mir ists schon gelungen, 2 mal ein größerer und 7mal ein kleiner mit 65cm)


----------



## Gladiator (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



daunti schrieb:


> Super geschrieben! :q
> Da erkenn ich mich irgendwie wieder...
> 
> Ich war bis jetzt immer mit so einer Gummihose unterwegs. Das erspart zwar einiges bezüglich vereisen aber bei "ungeplanten Zwischenfällen" wirds richtig kalt. Nachdem sich letzte Woche im Schneetreiben ein Hosenbein so langsam mit Wasser gefüllt hat bin ich schon ein wenig am überlegen ob ich das noch flicken oder mir gleich so ein Neoprenteil holen soll. Eine Schwimmweste wär auch nicht verkehrt (wenn man mal mit der vollen "Gummiwurst" bei -15° schwimmen geht zehrt das schon sehr an den Kräften) aber dann schauen evtl vorbeikommende Passanten noch komischer
> ...



für  die kalte jahreszeit würde ich die schon zur neopren wathose sowie füsslinge und handschuhe raten und die hose ruhig ne nr. grõsser für thermokleidung unten drunter


----------



## Locke4865 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



seele schrieb:


> Kann das mal jetzt einer in ein anderes Forum schubbsen. Es war von Anfang an klar dass "Huchenfänge" äußerst selten mit der Fliege passieren (Mir ists schon gelungen, 2 mal ein größerer und 7mal ein kleiner mit 65cm)



Schreib einfach mal einen Mod an dann gehts ganz schnell


----------



## Toni_1962 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Gladiator schrieb:


> für  die kalte jahreszeit würde ich die schon zur neopren wathose sowie füsslinge und handschuhe raten und die hose ruhig ne nr. grõsser für thermokleidung unten drunter



so mache ich es ... statt themokleidung nehme ich aber skiunterwäsche, die hält auch sehr warm und liegt an der Haut enger an ...


----------



## Truttafriend (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

Ich möchte den Thread eigentlich nicht verschieben.

Der Threadersteller dachte beim Huchenfang an Fliegenfischen.
Wir sollten das doch bei unserer guten Disziplin hinkriegen. 

Wenn daunti das Verschieben auch wünscht, bring ich den Fred im Raubfischforum unter.


----------



## daunti (2. April 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Thread eigentlich nicht verschieben.
> 
> Der Threadersteller dachte beim Huchenfang an Fliegenfischen.
> Wir sollten das doch bei unserer guten Disziplin hinkriegen.
> ...


 
Vielen Dank! #h

Ich hab kein problem mit den Spinnfischern, dieser Thread war allerdings für die Fliege gedacht und sollte den Spezis ein paar Geheimnisse entlocken... 

Da die Saison ja vorbei ist - wie siehts aus mit Fangmeldungen auf Streamer? War das schon alles?  #c
Ich war sicher an die 100 Stunden am Wasser gezielt auf Huchen - leider ohne Volltreffer, dafür aber ca. 10 schöne Hechte und viele nette Erlebnisse mit Biber, Wiesel & co. Schöne Tage und einfach draußen sein, das ist es doch was wir wollen |rolleyes


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (2. April 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*

ich wohn in der nähe von tittmonig....da is ja direkt die salzach....wie schauts denn da aus mit huchen?


----------



## felix181 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Huchen 2009/2010*



daunti schrieb:


> Da die Saison ja vorbei ist - wie siehts aus mit Fangmeldungen auf Streamer? War das schon alles?


Ich habe Anfang Februar einen 90-er Huchen mit Streamer und einer 9-er Fliegenrute in der Pielach überlisten können.
War aber leider der einzige heuer ...


----------

